# Hybrid CNC / Manual machine (or conversion?



## IdahoEv (May 21, 2013)

*Hybrid CNC / Manual machine (or conversion)?*

My old cheap drill press is on it's way to the grave, and I'm thinking of replacing it with a small-ish mill, something like a Grizzly G1005 or G0463.  I'm not doing anything heavy-duty or frequent.  Just occasional hobby projects, mostly in wood, plastic, aluminum, or brass.  

However, I also have a few ideas that would be fun to do CNC, and I think I'd really enjoy the process of converting a machine. But here's the thing - I really love operating a manual mill, and for simple things it's just so much faster than setting up a CAD file.

So is it possible to convert a mill to CNC but have it still be manual-capable? If so, what machine would you recommend?

I don't really have room for two mills, sadly...


----------



## DMS (May 22, 2013)

You might also consider the G704. It's a variant of the "BF20", and lots of folks have done conversions on them. To answer your question though, I have seen various conversions where people left hand wheels attached to allow for manual operation. If it were me, I would make the crank handles spring loaded so they didn't smack me in the face when in CNC mode.

For my machine, I removed the handles. If I need to do something quick (squaring up stock, etc), I just use the keyboard. This way, I have what amounts to a DRO and power feed, I just press buttons instead of turning handles.


----------



## IdahoEv (May 22, 2013)

DMS said:


> You might also consider the G704.



My concern with the g704 is that spindle travel is only 2".  Since this machine will probably also replace my drill press that's  pretty limited. 



> I have seen various conversions where people left hand wheels attached to allow for manual operation. If it were me, I would make the crank handles spring loaded so they didn't smack me in the face when in CNC mode.



Thats exactly what I wasn't sure was possible - having both steppers and handwheels attached.  Any chance you have a link to an example, or plans?

Thanks!


----------



## DMS (May 22, 2013)

Here is a build of a little X2

http://plsntcov.8m.com/grizzley.html

These guys do a commercial kit for knee mills

http://www.elrodmachine.com/

I'm pretty sure I've seen others, but a quick search didn't turn up anything.

As far as the short quill travel, most people that CNC these will cnc the head, rather than the quill. If you are looking to use it as a manual drill press too, I can see how that would be restrictive.


----------



## Codered741 (May 22, 2013)

IdahoEv said:


> My concern with the g704 is that spindle travel is only 2".  Since this machine will probably also replace my drill press that's  pretty limited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can also attach a jog wheel to the computer that controls the cnc, and manually control the steppers as if you were turning the handle itself. 

If you do attach the handles to the steppers, make sure to only spin the handles when the power is off to the steppers. Steppers produce the most torque at zero speed, making it difficult to turn a powered on stepper.  However, turning a stepper at high speed, without power, turns it into a generator, and can burn up your drive. 

Just something to keep in mind. I personally love the jog pendants, some even have the ability to change the scale, so instead of traveling a fixed distance per spin, you could scale it 50x and move half the bed in one turn. And vice versa. 

-Cody


----------



## electromecch31 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid CNC / Manual machine (or conversion)?*

When I did my conversion of my mill to cnc, I added a switch to power of the steppers. Now I can use my CNC is a manual machine also. The steppers to lose position because they're not powered up. but I just make sure that on my CNC work is done

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IdahoEv (May 23, 2013)

Anyone have experience with this process?  I'm starting to lean towards X3 anyway, and this sounds like exactly what I'm looking for:  http://www.fignoggle.com/plans/x3cncplans.htm


----------

